

Charted – A new way to share data - smurfpandey
https://medium.com/data-lab/introducing-charted-15161b2cd71e

======
tylerneylon
I used to work at Medium on the product science team before this tool was
created. I didn't work on it myself, although I can appreciate how well it
works in practice. The simplicity-of-use of this tool, both as a data provider
and as a visualization consumer, is incredible.

I can imagine some HN readers thinking they want more detailed graph control,
but the few options + the defaults on this tool cover a surprising range of
use cases. I think you have to try it on your own data to appreciate the
subtle decisions that went into the design.

~~~
3pt14159
So is this supposed to be an easy way for people to write blog posts that have
data attached to them?

~~~
msall
Hi, I'm on the team at Medium that launched Charted today. No, Charted wasn't
built to be used in blog posts. It was built as an internal tool to, among
other things, share simple data query results and create ad-hoc dashboards (as
part of the general data analysis our Product Science team does).

------
anonfunction
It's beautiful. Really well done in terms of UI/UX. I did find a minor bug
however, in the notes section newlines are completely discarded upon
refreshing or sharing the link.

Anyways I thought I'd add a CSV file I had generated with Ebola outbreak data
from the WHO where you can see a decline in the rate of infection and
mortality of the virus.

[http://www.charted.co/?%7B%22dataUrl%22%3A%22https%3A%2F%2Fr...](http://www.charted.co/?%7B%22dataUrl%22%3A%22https%3A%2F%2Fraw.githubusercontent.com%2Fmontanaflynn%2Febola-
outbreak-data%2Fmaster%2Febola-outbreak-
data.csv%22%2C%22charts%22%3A%5B%7B%22title%22%3A%22Ebola%20Outbreak%22%2C%22note%22%3A%22Ebola%20outbreak%20data%20from%20the%20WHO%20compiled%20by%20Montana%20Flynn%20and%20available%20in%20multiple%20formats%3A%20https%3A%2F%2Fgithub.com%2Fmontanaflynn%2Febola-
outbreak-data%2F%22%7D%5D%7D)

~~~
heymishy
interesting chart - just as an aside, im getting a 'phishing warning' on that
link from Chrome.

------
exile042
[http://www.datacopia.com/](http://www.datacopia.com/) does something similar
- but goes a fair bit further - actually trying to work out what's in your
data and the best way to display it.

------
placeybordeaux
I would hesitate to say "A new way to share data". I would describe it as
"reducing the barrier to entry for data visualization to copy and paste".

I like it. Didn't work on the first time I tried, but thats fine, it is kind
of a weird data set (some categorical data).

------
cromwellian
Google used to have this simple gviz charting device that would take data in
urls and return pngs of charts.

~~~
anonfunction
I'm not sure about the "gviz charting device" but they still have the chart
service up. Here's an example:

[http://chart.apis.google.com/chart?cht=bvs&chs=500x250&chco=...](http://chart.apis.google.com/chart?cht=bvs&chs=500x250&chco=6699CC,CC33FF&chxt=x,y&chxr=0,70|0,70&chdl=first+legend%7Csecond+legend&chbh=a&chtt=My+Google+Chart&chts=000000,24&chd=t:10,50|35,45)

------
snowwrestler
How does this compare to Quartz's Chartbuilder? I just started using that for
quick graphing.

